# Geld machen mit der Website. Wie soll das funktionieren?



## suntrop (20. Juli 2002)

Also ersteinmal ich habe nicht vor mit meiner Website kohle zu machen,
aber ich habe schon öffters im Fernsehn und im Internet gesehen
das irgendwelche Leute mit ihrer Site Geld machen.

Mit ganz banalen Inhalten und Dingen die "eigentlich" keinen Interessieren.

Gerade habe ich zum Beispiel gelesen;
... .Die Preise für zusätzlichen Traffic scheinen oft 
groß, doch wenn man das Traffic-Limit von 2 GB überschreitet, 
dann hat man bereits so viele Besucher, welche das Geld wieder reinbringen. ...

Was soll das den heißen? Meinen die, einfache Banner-Werbung, 
auf die die Besucher klicken, oder was?


Im Grunde kann man zu diesem Thema wahrscheinlich 
keine richtige Antwort geben, vielleicht aber habt 
wisst ihr mehr darüber.





- suntrop -


----------



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

> Gerade habe ich zum Beispiel gelesen;
> ... .Die Preise für zusätzlichen Traffic scheinen oft
> groß, doch wenn man das Traffic-Limit von 2 GB überschreitet,
> dann hat man bereits so viele Besucher, welche das Geld wieder reinbringen. ...


 Wo und in welchem Zusammenhang hast Du das denn gelesen?


----------



## suntrop (21. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube das war bei devmag.net.
In irgendeinem Artikel stand das halt, indem es darum ging welcher Hoster der beste für einen sei.


----------



## flashgod (25. Juli 2002)

wie will man schon geld mit einer Privaten seite machen??
WERBUNG
gibt nicht viele andere  legalen   möglichkeiten

aber ich hab auch schon ein paar webseiten aufgestellt
und naja ich gehöre nicht gerade zu den reichsten leuten deutschlands
eher das gegenteil

bei uns läuft es momentan so das wir wenigstens keinen verlust machen

  server kosten
- werbe einnahmen
------------------------
            0

aber es geht schon
man brauch nur ne doofe idee
werbung zu bekomen ist kein problem da gibts so an die 1000 seiten
das was wohl das schwierigste ist
die seite bekannt zu bekommen

ach wenn ich gerade dabei bin
kannst ja mal auf eine unserer seiten schaun
http://www.funextreme.de
oder
http://www.funxtreme.info

cya


----------



## knulp (27. Juli 2002)

Also, so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das auch nicht. Je nach dem, ob es eine eher private Seite oder nicht ist, würde ich den Besuchern ganz offen sagen, dass du die Kosten auch wieder reinholn willst. Wenn die Banner dann auch noch von relativ interessanten Anbietern (also nicht gerade die "superbilligen Treppenlifte" von Lifta) sind, geht das - ein Freund von mir hat so 100 Besucher am Tag und verdient pro Monat 2-3 €.

Ach ja - Werbung muss sein
http://www.SingIt.net Songtexte mit Übersetzung
*g*
online ab 10.8.02


----------



## Crazynero (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich habe gute erfahrungen mit dem internet gemacht ich bin beim sörfen im netz auf eine seite gestoßen die verspricht 25€ durch E-Mail bearbeitung da habe ich natürlich erst getzögert weil wer bezahlt den schon 25€ für eine E-Mail ich habe es trotdem gemacht und ich muss sagen es klappt und das welt weit wenn ihr auch mal nach lesen wolt wie das get dann get auf folgende adresse da kann man alles kostenlos nach lesen    


;-)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Dezember 2008)

URL entfernt und Thread geschlossen. Lasst doch bitte mal 6  Jahre alte Threads in Ruhe...


----------

